# Bad, devil doe!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The first freshener that had triplets and rejected two of them will only let the baby nurse on one side. So I am having to milk her on the other side. She doesn't have mastitis, she just a head-strong wench. 

So... My questions are: 
1 : How do I get her to nurse the baby on that side? (keep in mind, she's a nasty wench, so holding baby to the nipple is useless)

2: How can I get her to let me milk her? I feel like I have tried everything short of killing her and then milking her out. :C

3: When can I use the milk that I get from her?

If she would just let me milk her, I would get a half gallon a day from just the one teat!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a milking stand? that will reduce half if not most of the battle. second tie her one leg out of the way or to the fence (if you dotn have a stand) and her head as well so she cant move about much. MIlk with one hand and hold the pail with another. dumping into a larger pail as you go. I get a couple good squirts and then I dump and then a few more squirts and then I dump. This reduces the loss of milk  

When a goat missbehaves I give them a good smack and say NO! and continue milking. I also talk soothing whlle they are being cooperative but change the tone when they get to being bad. 

I also feed grain while milking this keeps them busy. For does who eat fast I mix alfalfa pellets in with teh grain to slow them down. Ive also heard of putting larger rocks in the feed pail too which causes them to have to eat around and slows them down 

You can start using the milk for your own consumption anytime now. I usually wait 2 weeks but thats because I let moms feed teh kids and dont have extra milk.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh man! I have done all these things. I have even resorted to laying the goat on her side and sitting on her to milk her. I don't have a stantion yet. She kicks so hard I have bruises all over! She will sit down when I hold her leg up. Even though I tie her up she bites me, or will rear up or butt me. She flip-flops her rear end and knocks me over. Grain just makes her worse, she can do all these nasty things while she eats! I could beat her and she wouldn't care, she just keeps on trucking. I just want to cry! I don't want to be mean to her.

Is there any hope for her/me? So far she has given alot of milk on just the one side when I can get milk from her.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know if any comapny makes these for goats, but what about hobbles? You could hobble her back legs which would prevent her from kicking hard. Worth a try! Tie her head tight against the fence so she can't turn it to bite you.


----------



## Rechellef (May 17, 2011)

I use teat tape and tape one teat so the kid can get used to nursing the other side. All my does had singles this year, so I did this so they wouldn't be so lop sided and it encouraged the kids to nurse both sides and would relieve her fuller side.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she sits down try this:

works better if you have a stanchion (which if you WANT to milk you NEED one). Ive looped a hay string under her armpits and up and over and tied above the stanchion (you can use the fence). When she goes to lay down it "cuts" into her armpits and immediately she will stand up again - worked like a charm for my sitting goat. You can even do it under teh back flank too. Dont tie to tight so that it hurts while she is still just standing but only when she goes to squat down and sit on you


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My FF Devil Doe just had a singlton but I thought she was out to maim or kill me when we started off. Now she is giving me 1 1/2 to 2 cups morning and evening!! Hang in there


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... t=0&page=1

They do make hobbles for goats and it might help. Above is the link to one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I put a dog collar on the doe and tie the doe up snug to a post..or?... then...will tie up the back leg the one ... you will be working from...tie the leg up high enough..so she cannot kick you or the kid...make sure ...she is comfortable and not tight in the udder... if she is..... milk out just enough... so she doesn't fight it...then put a kid on her.... if she starts to act up ..smack her tummy.. in front of her udder open hand...and tell her "quite".....I give ...No treats or grain... at this time....If she acts like she is suppose to then... I will give her a treat...only after all is done... and eventually... if she stops fighting with her back leg... then I don't tie it up anymore....this all can take a while....but with patience and time it has worked for me.... :wink:


----------



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a really difficult time when I first started milking. We put rocks in her food dish to slow her down a bit (since I was so slow at first), and when she was done with her grain, we put a bucket of hay in front of her to keep her busy (which I still do, actually)...both worked well. She also was a squatter! She'd pin my hands to the milk pail + I swear she was trying to crush them. So every time she squatted, I put a bucket under her belly-she absolutely hated that + the squatting soon stopped. AND she was a kicker. We bought a hobble from PBS Animal Health + used it like it's shown on Fiasco Farm's website. It took a little bit for me to figure out + I had to practice on the poor dog to be able to get quick enough for our daily showdown. It has to be tight and it does keep her from putting her feet into the milk pail. But I did have to milk one-handed for awhile to be able to pull out the milk pail (I actually use an 8 C measuring bowl) to safety when she kicked. She has gotten LOADS better...although she still is "kicky" + I still have to hobble her. She's helping me with the virtue of patience!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I SOOOOOO feel your pain! :hug: 


> She's helping me with the virtue of patience!


You can say that again!

I found another thread where this was discussed and HeavenlyHaven wrote this (I took the liberty to copy it over here):


> my husband is an old cattle man - dairy not meat
> anyway
> he showed me a trick that works
> i had a doe that would not, no matter what, stand still
> ...


Never tried it myself.
All the suggestions have been good. All I can add is, DON'T GIVE UP! You WILL win this battle! :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Today I used a goat halter and tied both sides of her head. That seemed to help, though she wasn't happy. Tieing her leg is not an option. I tried everything. I got a pint off her with my husband straddling her using the milker, then even he got overwhelmed. So I held one leg up and hand-milked the rest onto the ground. I think I will try the milker again, but I will moisten it with something first. She does better with the lotion, but then I can't use the milk.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear this...but, maybe she should go bye bye. I would give her to someone who just wants a weed eater. 

Or, just keep trying. The more you do it the more she may settle down and get used to your handling her. If she doesn't, then use her as just a weed eater or get rid of her. To me, having to put up with that and not getting anywhere is a waste of my time and energy!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I gave a doe away because she was so horrible on the milking stand, among other things, and she acted like an angel there. They love her and milk her and she stands still for them. I know she liked me, but the change made her settle down. I have another one that is getting much better, but we have been going around and around. You really NEED a milking stand.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... she is hard headed that is for sure...... that is to bad ...she is being like that with you..... I feel your frustration... :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Today I only got a pint both milkings today. I had to snub her up really tight to the fence and pin her there. Hubby held her leg while I milked her. So, I am making my own hobbles. The one on Hoegger looks like it is only velcro holding it on. And, in the photo, it is a smallish looking goat. My goat would tear those off in a heartbeat, so I am designing my own.

So far, here are my battle scars, on just my legs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch.... :shocked:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Today I finished the hobbles, and was able to milk her by myself.... But not before she broke my finger. She may have out smarted the hobbles though. Instead of kicking now, she bucks! But the link I have between the hobbles hits her in the back of the udder (not so good) and she soon quits. We will see how future milkings go. I got a whole quart from her this time.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had one I gave up on, and I gave her to someone and she stands for them like a dream. They love her. She was really a sweetie except for that devil in her on the milking stand. There were other reasons to let her go, so I'm not sorry. I'm glad she is good for them and they love her. I'm hoping they will want more kinders.

Jan


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Jan: My friend who had alot of milk goats said she had one who was a terror to milk also. She gave her away to a neighbor and the neighbor had no problems milking her!

MAybe you should have someone esle try to milk this doe without you around and see what happens!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

don't know if this will work....

I have done this with 2. pain in the butt, does,

Tie them up tight, then get there neck between your legs, (so your facing their tail) and lean over their back, & handle the udder, don't try to milk it yet, when they buck, sit on their head.... 

worked with mine, they soon got sick of 60kgs on their head, lol 

might work, 
good luck anyway!!!


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I made hobbles out of a horse lead rope. I slip knot the rope around one leg, then take the rope to the back of my stand and wrap it around the leg of the stand, then bring it back up to the other leg and slip knot the other leg. I make sure that the goat is kind of stretched out so she does not have " room to play " . I rubb the udders and brush the belly, giving her time to buck and to realize that she dont get too far! The lead rope is thick, so it does not cut her legs. A milking stand is key, as you can totally keep them from jumping, kicking or biting! When I milk, I sit on the side of the stand and push my shoulder into the goat. THat kind of helps too, but I dont know why! I dont feed while she is being milked, she gets kind of testy after she eats and thinks she should be doing something other than being milked. Snacks after the milking is done.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, today everything WAS going great. Hobbled her, milked about a pint....Wham! She suddenly pulled out of her head stall, and bolted for where I keep the grain bucket, hobbles and all! I even have to take the slack out of the middle so she doesn't kick, and she went off bucking like a rodeo bronc. Once she realized the grain bucket wasn't there waiting for her (I had to move it because of the chicken) she knocked off a bench swing onto the ground that I was refinishing. She went off bucking all the way to the fron yard beyond the truck. 
Still in shock, I was still holding the milking bucket while I tracked her down. I was not sure if I might find a big goat with broken legs laying in the yard, gasping for air in a crumpled heap. Nope. She was happily chomping on some grass like nothing happened. I was able to drag her back and milk out another half pint from her, but geeze!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Something else you could try (if you haven't, that is) is to hobble her back legs and have someone hold up the front leg when her head's locked. It's a lot harder to buck on one leg.

If she starts getting roudy and tries to kick her back legs, grab a hold just above a hock where her tendon is and hold tight. You can even bring her leg or legs (if you want to grab both tendons) and hold her rump up high in the air. After a few seconds, lower her down. If she jumps, do it again. You could also have hubby hold her rear up in the air as you milk...again...all this with a front leg held or tied up.

It was once suggested to me to use a belt or bailing twine and fold their front leg up and tie it up to the stanchion or fence...that could work too.

Obviously, you need to take care not to break her legs, but at this point I'm sure you wouldn't mind 

You need to be the boss goat and let her know you are in charge and you WILL milk her.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you thought about something like this? :leap:


----------

